# another "to be announced" Roamio/Comcast



## Chiangrai (Aug 5, 2015)

Recently upgraded from Series 3 to a Roamio Plus since I was told Comcast was changing their signal and the Series 3 (which worked well for years) would no longer function. Ok, dropped the cash, ran setup. A large number of stations appeared as "To be announced" in the guide. Ok, off to google... Oh, and HBO would NOT show up.

Things I've tried to no avail:
- reset the guide, selecting a zip far away, letting it update, now reload "my" zip (95661) and give it a go.... same result

- went to Comcast thinking perhaps my M-card that was in my Series 3's firmware was out of date or just needed a "new" one.. Redid everything. Re-paired the new M-card with the Tivo box, HBO now works... "To be announced" still a no go. Repeat reset the guide numerous times thinking some random setting will take care of it. 

-Allow 48 hrs to pass thinking, there's a chance it'll just work itself out?!?

-Read articles on XFinity sites and where others had similar issues.... no resolution stated. Did their problems go away? or did they jump off a cliff in despair? 

I'll keep reading and digging and resetting and waiting... I'll promise this, if I do get this resolved, I won't be "that" person that doesn't do a follow up post so the next guy won't have to guess what happened, did I get my issue resolved.

Anyone have any other ideas for what I might try? thanks in advance


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Chiangrai said:


> Things I've tried to no avail:
> - reset the guide, selecting a zip far away, letting it update, now reload "my" zip (95661) and give it a go.... same result
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas for what I might try? thanks in advance


Go to www.Zap2It.com and configure the listings. Zipcode 95661 and Comcast Digital. That should show you what the TiVo should show you. Note that only channels you pay for will be shown on the TiVo.

The dates shown under System Information should make sense too. A fully filled in guide can sometimes take two passes after a reset, but I'm sure you have done that. There is a message to that affect also.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Note that only channels you pay for will be shown on the TiVo.


That certainly isn't true for me on comcast. I get the entire comcast lineup in the guide and have to manually delete the premium channels I don't pay for.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> That certainly isn't true for me on comcast. I get the entire comcast lineup in the guide and have to manually delete the premium channels I don't pay for.


I'm so glad I don't have Comcast. If I set the Guide to All Channels they will appear on the guide, but they are not checked. I do check the premium channels so they display with My Channels since every few months my feed sends them out clear for a weekend. Usually I only have the My Favorites option selected. It's sad that I pay for 250 channels but have a guide with only 18.

Odd thing is that all my channels are encrypted. But when they have a free preview of something it comes out as clear QAM also, not even needing a box or cable card. I guess that makes sense to them.

As for the OP's problem, all my channels have listings including those I don't pay for. I guess I wasn't clear as I could have been.


----------



## Chiangrai (Aug 5, 2015)

> Go to www.Zap2It.com and configure the listings. Zipcode 95661 and Comcast Digital. That should show you what the TiVo should show you. Note that only channels you pay for will be shown on the TiVo.


www.Zap2It.com, configured for Zipcode 95661 and Comcast Digital, shows channel 734 lineup as it should be and Tivo Roamio still shows "To Be announced" boohoo


----------



## Chiangrai (Aug 5, 2015)

> The dates shown under System Information should make sense too.


I reviewed all the info under System Information and that all appears to look ok too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Chiangrai said:


> I reviewed all the info under System Information and that all appears to look ok too.


Time to call TiVo. Or if you want to wait longer use the error form. Good luck.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Contact info for Comcast support and issue escalation...

Comcast CableCARD Support Line: (877) 405-2298

Comcast TiVo Support Department: (855) 484-1453 (link)

*ComcastTeds* on the Comcast support forums, via PM

*Comcast Cares* team via email, at: [email protected]
NOTE: When contacting "Comcast Cares," please include all of the following in your email: The full name on your account, the telephone number on file for you, in addition to the best contact number, the full address where service is active (or location where service is being installed) and a detailed description of the problem.​


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Chiangrai said:


> I reviewed all the info under System Information and that all appears to look ok too.


One thing I forgot. Check the number in TiVo box Diagnostics, near the end, about the cable card. Write down the number after VCT ID. When you get fixed, see if that changes. The previous post about the cable card made me think of that - thanks.


----------



## Chiangrai (Aug 5, 2015)

So, the painful conclusion...
It was not allowing me to select "Comcast Digital Roseville" which is what Tivo told me to select. It plain didn't appear in the options. I kept trying to do what was recommended etc. That said, both the tivo unit and links on the web that said to go HERE for help support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/123

bad link thanks Tivo!

Ok, so how'd I/we get it resolved? my girlfriend says let me try. When it offers her "do you get this channel" she says YES to ESPN when I definitely did not receive it. It then proceeded to "get" the program data for all of the channels. Here I am trying to do "the right thing" I guess cheating the system is sometimes the answer... Sigh, at least the next schmoe that runs into a similar situation might try this solution.

thanks all that helped or tried to help.


----------

